# How to care for snake/python?



## NYCshopGirl80

I just purchased my very first Zagliani bag, a large python puffy satchel. How durable is the bag and does anyone have suggestions about caring for\maintaining it? Is it okay to be caught in the rain, etc? Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## papertiger

I wrote these rules out for tPFer who PMed me I'm sure she wouldn't mind me giving you exactly the same advice (I just haven't the 'oomph' today to write it out again in a different way)

I don't know if Z bags are any different because they are injected with botox but anyway this is my info to you and anyone else who needs:

If Hermes togo leather is a 10 then I would say on a scale of 1-10 python is only 4. I can't pretend to you it's not delicate because it IME it is.

Papertiger's rules for python

1. No extreme temperatures when wearing esp dry heat or very wet

2. Don't spay anything chemical on it (including protect sprays - they can dry out the skins)

3. No perfume wearing or hairspay (that's for jackets vests esp). Don't use normal glue to stick scales back/down

4. Store in mod temperatures (not too dry and not cold or warm damp)

5. Never in plastic or man made fibre bags (breeds damp). I wrap them in pure cotton pillow cases and not their dust bags and take them out to check now and then

6 When wearing don't wear rough fabrics near as it rubs the scales and may even break them. Never rub against the scales of course

7. Try to buy bags that are lined in suede so it makes them last longer.

8. Only buy good brands (I have Chanel, Prada, Dior etc) because they offer a reconditioning service.

9. Not an everyday material only for special occasional wear

10. Keep out of sunlight

I hope I havn't put you off


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Thank you!


----------



## PixieGirl

I have a snake print clutch that I love but I noticed some of the "scales" have curled up a little. How do I avoid this? I'm nervous to take the bag out now b/c I don't want the scales to come off and mess the bag up. 

Anything I can do? Is it a dryness problem? Should I moisturize it? This seems a bit harsh to do to an expensive clutch but is there some kind of gloss or something I could paint over it to seal in the scales..?


----------



## dreamlet

Yes, snake skin can be moisturized to help prevent/fix scale curling. Make sure you spot test first, and use a conditioner that is recommended for exotics.

Also, I've never done it myself, but I have heard that putting the bag in the fridge overnight will help the scales return to normal. Anyone tried this?


----------



## LeatherDoc

Snake PRINT and snake SKIN are two very different things.  If you bag is snake PRINT, then you have leather from a cow or sheep but its been passed through a heavy press with a snake skin pattern over it.  This is the same with all exotic PRINT leather.

With prints you can usually treat them with the same products that you would use on regular unfinished/finished leather.  Real animal skin is different and requires more oil based products that actually moisturise.

With your problem i would say you could have the damage repaired a a handbag spa and then use a specific handbag intense hydrator.


----------



## LeatherDoc

see my other post "Snake Print bags"


----------



## jhodi

LeatherDoc said:


> Snake PRINT and snake SKIN are two very different things.  If you bag is snake PRINT, then you have leather from a cow or sheep but its been passed through a heavy press with a snake skin pattern over it.  This is the same with all exotic PRINT leather.
> 
> With prints you can usually treat them with the same products that you would use on regular unfinished/finished leather.  Real animal skin is different and requires more oil based products that actually moisturise.
> 
> With your problem i would say you could have the damage repaired a a handbag spa and then use a specific handbag intense hydrator.


Can you recommend a hydrator? Thanks


----------



## LeatherDoc

jhodi said:


> Can you recommend a hydrator? Thanks


 
maybe start with an all in one, you may find that better.  I would suggest either ADV Leather in SF or THBS Everyday protect.  LTT also have a good product called lazy leather


----------



## mellyzeng

what about some mucilage glue&#65311;


----------



## LeatherDoc

mellyzeng said:


> what about some mucilage glue&#65311;


 
never heard of it


----------



## mns1590

Read this website : 

http://www.ehow.com/how_5900599_care-python-snakeskin-handbags.html


----------



## goodric4

LeatherDoc said:


> Snake PRINT and snake SKIN are two very different things. If you bag is snake PRINT, then you have leather from a cow or sheep but its been passed through a heavy press with a snake skin pattern over it. This is the same with all exotic PRINT leather.
> 
> With prints you can usually treat them with the same products that you would use on regular unfinished/finished leather. Real animal skin is different and requires more oil based products that actually moisturise.
> 
> With your problem i would say you could have the damage repaired a a handbag spa and then use a specific handbag intense hydrator.


 
What if you have a leather bag with watersnake trim?  I have a Jimmy Choo Ring Bag (distressed biker leather) with watersnake trim.  The "drawstrings" are watersnake on front (which is looking pretty rough/worn) and regular leather on the back.


----------



## LeatherDoc

kylieooo said:


> Hand wash in a mild detergent. If you have a fully soft-sided bag, such as a duffel bag, or you are certain that water won't damage any cardboard stiffeners or metal zippers or snaps, try submerging your bag in cold water with a bit of mild laundry soap (such as Woolite) or even a bit of shampoo. Swish it around in a dishpan, sink, or (if necessary) bathtub full of this solution. Then, rinse and dry the bag thoroughly.


 
I dont recommend getting ANY leather wet unless you know what your doing with appropriate leather cleaners.  home rememdies and detergents are NOT designed for leather!  if you talking about a 1000+ bag then i would use only the correct chemicals or a professional.  A pro clean will cost you max 60 in europe, so why risk it?


----------



## LeatherDoc

goodric4 said:


> What if you have a leather bag with watersnake trim? I have a Jimmy Choo Ring Bag (distressed biker leather) with watersnake trim. The "drawstrings" are watersnake on front (which is looking pretty rough/worn) and regular leather on the back.


 
Is it real snake skin or snake print?...  If you can upload a photo i can give you the best advice on how to treat it.

I have a real python skin watch strap and its a nightmare to care for.  Real skin will shrink, the scales will withdraw and lift, colour will fade, etc!  i paid &#8364;400 for this strap to be made to measure and whilst its beautiful its a pain in the a55 to care for, as it needs weekly care.


----------



## goodric4

The trim and drawstrings are real snakeskin.  It's not looking so hot at the moment.  I'll post pics when I have a chance.  Thanks!


----------



## jhodi

LeatherDoc said:


> maybe start with an all in one, you may find that better.  I would suggest either ADV Leather in SF or THBS Everyday protect.  LTT also have a good product called lazy leather



Sorry for the late reply. Thank you for the recommendations.


----------



## Vintage love

I worked for many years at a boutique who sold only exotic bags and accessories.  The best way to prevent scales from lifting, or any other issues that come with python is simple - always store it in a cool dry place. Always keep it in the dust bag. If your python is in either a humid and warm, or very old old room- it is a recipe for disaster. Sadly there really is no true way to fix a badly lifted scale.


----------



## zippy14u

There is a specific lotion/cleaner that is made for exotics. You should never use anything that is meant for leather.


----------



## soxx

Hihi, I've a couple of questions regarding python bags.
1) Some of the python bags are made from leather with bigger scales vs smaller scales. So is there any difference in maintenance between these 2? 
Are bigger scales or smaller scales more prone to lifting?

Attached 2 pics which I extracted showing the bigger scales vs smaller scales.

2)Also, how do you tell if the scales are dry and require conditioning? 

3) some python leather have a shimmery look vs matte. So which is easier to maintain, prone to scale lifting and drying?

Thks in advance!


----------



## chic pour moi

dreamlet said:


> Yes, snake skin can be moisturized to help prevent/fix scale curling. Make sure you spot test first, and use a conditioner that is recommended for exotics.
> 
> Also, I've never done it myself, but I have heard that putting the bag in the fridge overnight will help the scales return to normal. Anyone tried this?


has anyone ever tried the "putting the bag in the fridge overnight will help the scales return to normal" as dreamlet mentioned before? sounds risky but im curious if anyone has ever given it a shot.


----------



## papertiger

soxx said:


> Hihi, I've a couple of questions regarding python bags.
> 1) Some of the python bags are made from leather with bigger scales vs smaller scales. So is there any difference in maintenance between these 2?
> Are bigger scales or smaller scales more prone to lifting?
> 
> Attached 2 pics which I extracted showing the bigger scales vs smaller scales.
> 
> 2)Also, how do you tell if the scales are dry and require conditioning?
> 
> 3) some python leather have a shimmery look vs matte. So which is easier to maintain, prone to scale lifting and drying?
> 
> Thks in advance!




1) Some of the python bags are made from leather with bigger scales vs smaller scales. So is there any difference in maintenance between these 2? 
Are bigger scales or smaller scales more prone to lifting?

Attached 2 pics which I extracted showing the bigger scales vs smaller scales.

*Usually larger are more prone to lifting, some larger python are shaved leaving the pattern but without so much texture. *

*It's not so much the size of scales as to the way they have been prepared. It also lot also depends on the bag, a hobo is usually going to have my problems than a rigid bag (the skin is often fitted over leather or brass).*

2)Also, how do you tell if the scales are dry and require conditioning? 

*With the price of some of these bags I wouldn't risk a DIY job, that's what aftercare is for. Increasing the wrong kind of moisture may also weaken the scale and it can dropout altogether, some conditioners work temporarily and then make the scales even dryer later.
*
3) some python leather have a shimmery look vs matte. So which is easier to maintain, prone to scale lifting and drying?

*Neither. It all depends on the quality of the skins, the preparations and the bag. Matte or shiny, it's just about preference. Good quality skins on good quality bags should last for decades.*


----------



## papertiger

chic pour moi said:


> has anyone ever tried the "putting the bag in the fridge overnight will help the scales return to normal" as dreamlet mentioned before? sounds risky but im curious if anyone has ever given it a shot.



Fridges (and freezers) are damp places. Damp weakens skins, it does not re-hydrate.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage love said:


> I worked for many years at a boutique who sold only exotic bags and accessories.  The best way to prevent scales from lifting, or any other issues that come with python is simple - always store it in a cool dry place. Always keep it in the dust bag. If your python is in either a humid and warm, or very old old room- it is a recipe for disaster. Sadly there really is no true way to fix a badly lifted scale.


----------



## soxx

Thanks Papertiger for the detailed reply! 
I shall not do anything to my python bag least I cause more damage than care.


----------



## PNWGirl

I bought a dyed snakeskin across body bag in Hong Kong in 1984 and have kept it hanging in my closet since then. I think I have used it a total of 5 times. I looks almost the same as it did the day I bought it. Should I be doing something different? After reading through all the comments about conditioning , maybe this is something I need to do?


----------



## Vitta

zippy14u said:


> There is a specific lotion/cleaner that is made for exotics. You should never use anything that is meant for leather.



Hi, I've been dealing with exotic skin handbags for over a decade using the Apple brand leather care products developed specifically for exotics, including python. Here's the link to the info about the product (wait until it loads): http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__handbag-care/apple-leather-care-products

You can order it from Amazon and here're a couple of reviews: "Apple Leather Care 8 Oz., 3 Pack! (Apparel)

By Deanne Taylor "DT" (United States) -"I collect vintage Carlos Falchi bags from the 70's and 80s. These bags often require careful conditioning and cleaning because of the exotic skins used in their manufacture. I have found that Apple Leather Care softens and smooths the scales of older python and other exotic leathers, without resulting in scale-lift or other unpleasant effects that might result from standard leather conditioners. To apply, I give my vintage exotic leathers a small amount of Apple leather care with the fingers in the direction of the scales, not enough to soak the leather but just enough to 'dampen' it. I then allow it to dry, and then polish the leather in the scale direction with a very soft cloth. I re-apply Apple leather care once or twice a year for stored bags and more often for actively used bags. I have found that it restores softness and shine to intact vintage leathers of all kinds. I have found that in the long term (years) there are no noticeable effects (other than great condition!) from using Apple leather care on my exotic leathers".

Here's another review by the person who uses it on her Chanel leather bags and Louis Vuitton (canvas and leather): By LondonLove - "I have been using the cleaner and conditioner for years on my handbags -Chanel (leather), Louis Vuitton (both canvas & leather) and it is amazing".

Hope it helps!


----------



## MissPrissHoityT

Re: Reptile Skin:
    Don't use perfume to cover unpleasant odors as the perfume will turn rancid over time and smell worse. Wash your hands of all lotions & perfumes, makeup and alcohol gel cleansers before handling your handbags...they take a real toll on the straps & handles of all handbags and speed up deterioration of reptile or any leather.
  If you decide to go it yourself, only use a top grade reptile/exotic cleaner/conditioner  specifically designed for REPTILE... test it in a small inconspicuous area and wait overnight to see effect on color & texture. Work with the grain and never against the scales so they aren't lifted/damaged when you apply special cleaner/conditioner. Do NOT use a regular leather cleaner as these are too harsh...reptile skin is very thin and very very delicate.
  Setting a reptile bag in the sun will damage the skin and make it deteriorate faster and definitely the number 1 rule to NEVER do to reptile hide or any leather. Keep it in a dry/cool/dark area stored away from blast of A/C or heat and wrapped in an old soft cotton flannel pillowcase set inside an acid-free archival box and not flattened or compressed against anything. Never store in plastic bags or containers...these cause fumes to build and will break down the reptile skin and make moisture issues especially in damp climates/conditions. Never use "glue" to tack down lifting scales...you will have a mess on your hands..it will seep around the scales and then no way to remove it without causing further damage. Curling/lifting scales can be conditioned but you can't completely relax the lifting/curling once it has occurred. It has to be prevented by using a high quality cleaner/conditioner made specifically for reptile/exotic skins (there are several on the market) on a regular basis depending on usage. Don't let the bag sit neglected as it will dry out and deteriorate.
  If you decide to send it to a leather repair shop or cleaner, make sure they are experts in handling/cleaning REPTILE handbags and ask all your questions up front; I received a quote of $265 today and they stated cleaning will make it darker and they "cannot" remove perfume scent and no guarantees. Never use a solvent as that will breakdown the skin and damage it...always gentle and with a product specific to reptile/exotic hides.


----------



## MissPrissHoityT

Re: Reptile Skin:
    Don't use perfume to cover unpleasant odors as the perfume will turn rancid over time and smell worse. Wash your hands of all lotions & perfumes, makeup and alcohol gel cleansers before handling bag...these take a real toll on the straps and handles of all handbags and speed up deterioration of reptile and any leather.
  If you decide to go it yourself, only use a very good reptile/exotic cleaner/conditioner and test a small inconspicuous area and wait to see effect on color & texture. Work with the grain and never against the scales so they aren't lifted when you apply. Do NOT use a regular leather cleaner as these are too harsh...reptile skin is very thin and very very delicate.
  Setting a reptile bag in the sun will damage the skin and make it deteriorate fast and definitely the number 1 rule to NEVER do to reptile or any leather. Keep it in a dry/cool/dark area stored away from blast of A/C or heat and wrap it in an old soft cotton flannel pillowcase and not flattened or compressed against by anything. Never store in plastic bags or containers...these cause fumes to build and will break down the reptile skin and make moisture issues especially in damp climates/conditions. Never use "glue" to tack down lifting scales...you will have a mess on your hands..it will seep around the scales and then no way to remove without causing further damage. Curling/lifting scales can be conditioned but you can't completely relax the lifting/curling once it has occurred. It has to be prevented by using a high quality cleaner/conditioner made specifically for reptile/exotic skins on a regular basis depending on usage. Don't let the bag sit neglected as it will dry out and deteriorate.
  If you decide to send it to a leather repair shop or cleaner, make sure they are experts in handling/cleaning REPTILE handbags and ask all your questions up front; I received a quote of $265 today and they stated cleaning will make it darker and they "cannot" remove perfume scent and no guarantees. Never use a solvent as that will breakdown the skin and damage it...always gentle and with a product specific to reptile.


----------



## orid

I have always used the Saphir creamer for exotic skin http://amzn.to/1KgFFd7 for my Chanel and Hermes and have good experience.


----------



## BlackVelvet

Hi,
Maybe some of you has any advice.
I bought a Fendi Dot Com with a watersnake strap. 

The Material Looks like it‘s peeling off.

Since I bought it Second Hand the Customer Service won‘t do anything. Is there anything I can do about it?


----------

